
Bill to keep foreign-born U.S. grad students here - DanielRibeiro
http://www.coons.senate.gov/newsroom/releases/release/senators-coons-alexander-introduce-bill-to-keep-foreign-born-us-grad-students-here-instead-of-sending-them-home-to-create-jobs-in-other-countries
======
otoburb
The timing of this is interesting. I can't help but think that traditional
higher-learning educational institutions will wholeheartedly back this bill as
they see this as a way to bolster enrollment in their graduate programs.

Certainly makes it more attractive to earn a graduate degree in the US for
foreigners now. The only question is whether ANY STEM degree qualifies, or
whether this is for 'select' institutions.

------
tosseraccount
Based on the headline, I am against it. They should be allowed to leave if
they want to.

